# pensacola beach



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we hit up P'cola beach to do some shark fishing last night. found an area, the only area, that was clear of weeds just outside pickens. water was clear and warm on top with a cool undertoe. saw a hammer just before dark and managed a blacktip later in the night. 

nothing else. when we were picking up in the morning we could see fins only 100 yards off the beach and something sticking its head above the water. thought it was dolphins at first, then noticed they weren't blowing air. took the yak out to investigate and it was a giant school of 4ft+ tarpon with half a dozen 6-7ft hammer heads mixed in and a couple blacktips following on the outside edge. the hammers and blacktips were circling on baitfish and the tarpon kept gulping air every now and then. it was pretty cool to see. 

got the last line in (12/0 ran out 350+ yards) and it had June grass starting to build on it and some stringy grass stuff. looks like Pensacola is filling up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice! I am trying to go out tonight if anyone is interested, got 2 freshly caught stingrays from this morning sitting on ice and some mangrove snapper heads.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Very nice! I am trying to go out tonight if anyone is interested, got 2 freshly caught stingrays from this morning sitting on ice and some mangrove snapper heads.


What Caleb won't go?! I'm surprised... haha. Hope you find someone to go with. You know I'd drive if I was within 1, 000 miles of you.


----------

